# General > AquaTalk >  Anyone know where to buy Axolotl?

## heeroyu16

I was surfing the net when I came across this
http://colorlesspuzzle.blog112.fc2.com/page-1.html
It seems quite cute

More Info:
Wikipedia Link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambystoma_mexicanum

So anyone here knows where to obtain one of the cute fella?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

They are banned from selling in Singapore.  :Grin:

----------


## axolotl

Go to the Axolotl Forum at:

www.buy-axolotls.com

----------


## Mez

I would seriously ask you to reconsider purchasing one of these mutants.
They do not naturally occur in the wild and are all hormoned up. Ridiculous things.

----------


## vinz

I thought they do occur in the wild... at least the Mexican Axolotl.

Yes, they are banned in Singapore. There were available some years back and a friend had them. Didn't do too well though.

----------


## Mez

Yeah, the mexicans dont usually turn into salamanders, but often tiger salamander larvae are passed off as axolotls and are hormone treates to ensure they dont turn into salamanders.
At least here, that is.

----------


## vinz

Oh yeah, now I remember... for the ones my friend bought (mentioned above), they weren't sold as axolotls. They were sold as Tiger Salamander larvae, and they did turn into adult salamanders.

----------


## Oculus

Here in the US these used to be all over and probably 85&#37; were true Axolotl. I haven't seen them around lately. I would personally not buy one based purely on how rare they are in nature now I don't want to own rarities just to brag about it if it's something that only occurs naturally in one body of water. I support conservation in captivity to preserve a species, but as I'm not a conservationist I simply do not and will not ever keep endangered animals.

----------


## axolotl

Just a thought...If you own a Cat or a Dog then you own a Mutant.

Take a look how the Axolot is helping us

http://www.imprs-mcbb.de/groupleader/tanaka.html

----------


## Fuzzy

I saw a lot of of Axolotls on sale when I was in Tokyo in February, seems like they are quite popular in Japan still.

But I have not seen them for sale in Singapore in over 10 years, most likely due to their legality.

----------

